# Brokeback Mountain Grocery List



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Brokeback Mountain Weekly Grocery Lists

WEEK ONE 
Beans 
Bacon 
Coffee 
Whiskey

WEEK TWO 
Beans 
Ham 
Coffee 
Whiskey

WEEK THREE 
Beans al fresca 
Thin-sliced Bacon 
Hazelnut Coffee 
Sky vodka & Tanqueray gin 
K-Y gel

WEEK FOUR 
Beans en salade 
Pancetta 
Coffee (espresso grind) 
5-6 bottles best Chardonnay 
2 tubes K-Y gel

WEEK FIVE 
Fresh Fava beans 
Jasmine rice 
Prosciutto, approx. 8 ounces, thinly sliced 
Medallions of veal 
Porcini mushrooms 
1/2 pint of heavy whipping cream 
1 Cub Scout uniform, size 42 long 
5-6 bottles French Bordeaux (Estate Reserve) 
1 extra large bottle Astro-glide

WEEK SIX 
Yukon Gold potatoes 
Heavy whipping cream 
Asparagus (very thin) 
Organic Eggs 
Spanish Lemons 
Gruyere cheese (well aged) 
Crushed Walnuts 
Arugula 
Clarified Butter 
Extra Virgin Olive oil 
Pure Balsamic vinegar 
6 yards white silk organdy 
6 yards pale ivory taffeta 
3 Cases of Dom Perignon Masters Reserve 
Large tin Crisco


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Boy, This one will test the P.C. quotient around here!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Sometimes you hear things that you didn't really need to know......









Bill


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Gotta be real careful with that one round here


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Not too subtle. Out there on the edge.









Dallas


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)




----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Guess I need to find out about this Brokeback Mountain thing is to understand


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Guess I need to find out about this Brokeback Mountain thing is to understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your not alone


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry if this is not P.C., but I'm tired of Hollywood & the media ( foreign & domestic ) trying to brain wash people on their P.C. agenda. Movies that are entertaining really don't exist very much anymore. The artsy people have to provoke discussion, soul searching and other b.s. If God had wanted men to love men and women to love women in a carnal way I don't think He would have created two sexes. I don't dislike gays as I have a relative who is gay & in a relationship. She just chooses not to rub it in everyone's face as Hollywood does.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I heard that the director of Brokeback Mountain originally wanted to call it "Boynanza".

Reverie


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Reverie said:


> I heard that the director of Brokeback Mountain originally wanted to call it "Boynanza".
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]79772[/snapback]​


LMAO!!!

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

LMAO!!!

Steve
[snapback]79779[/snapback]​[/quote]

Steve, see other topic for learning or you might have to stay after class


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]79779[/snapback]​




Steve, see other topic for learning or you might have to stay after class








[snapback]79780[/snapback]​[/quote]
Yeah, yeah,.....

I got it!!!

Steve


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Steve, see other topic for learning or you might have to stay after class
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to stay after with him? your quoting ability is lacking today.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey I learned something today and real proud of myself







2 weeks ago, I only knew how to turn the computer on. I now can do other things, sometimes I even get it right









See you after class Steve, I ll bring the cold ones.









John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Hey I learned something today and real proud of myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great!!

Now I have to take remedial posting yet..........









Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

LMAO









Don


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

The 3 "R's"

Ridin', Ropin', and Redecoratin' !!!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Haven't seen it .... don't think I want to


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

our2girls said:


> The 3 "R's"
> 
> Ridin', Ropin', and Redecoratin' !!!
> [snapback]79869[/snapback]​


LOL!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

What I don't understand is...

At least with a sheep, you get a sweater afterwards?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

To each his own but I won't be visiting the movie theater for that one.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I heard that the director of Brokeback Mountain originally wanted to call it "Boynanza".


Kinda gives a new slant on "Hoss" and "Little Joe", doesn't it?









Mark


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

How about "The good, the bad and the Fabulous"?

Reverie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Reverie said:


> How about "The good, the bad and the Fabulous"?
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]80200[/snapback]​


Fabulouth!!!









My name is Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Fabulouth!!!
> 
> My name is Thor


Thath OK, my back ith thor, too.

Mark


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Never...EVER...leave your buddies behind!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Never...EVER...leave your buddies behind!


Isn't there an apostrophe missing?









Mark


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

**** de range?

Reverie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You guys have a never ending supply of these....keep them coming.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Those Brokeback cowboys like the outdoors but don't understand the allure of the Grande Tetons...

Reverie


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

New Native American name....."Dances with Men".......


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Gives a whole new meaning to "cowpoke". Or should that be powpoke-poke?









Bill


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Mark


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Hmmm...

"Cowpoke" seems like a completely different sort of predilection... Since these guys were actually sheepherders in the movie I guess they would need an "embraceable ewe".

Reverie


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> "Cowpoke" seems like a completely different sort of predilection... Since these guys were actually sheepherders in the movie I guess they would need an "embraceable ewe".
> 
> ...


A misunderstanding on my part. Somehow I thought the characters were cowboys. But hey, misunderstandings can happen since I didn't (won't) see the movie. Didn't see the Emmys either.

Bill


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

campntn said:


> Mark
> [snapback]80492[/snapback]​


That was Funny
















Don


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Personally I don't think you missed anything. I hate awards shows.

Reverie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Guys! Guys! These are not cowboys in this movie!
They are sheep herders!

If you don't think there is a difference, just come out West and ask a cowboy... then duck!









Or, brush up on your History of the American West! Two very different cultures, and the range wars to prove it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Guys! Guys! These are not cowboys in this movie!
> They are sheep herders!
> 
> If you don't think there is a difference, just come out West and ask a cowboy... then duck!
> ...


Do not get PDX going again...he is on a conveyor belt that never stops moving in the opposite direction









Sorry, I just couldn't help myself.









Thor


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

You are all unbelievable...


----------

